# Benny Hinn: lord of the Sith



## Reformingstudent (Jan 21, 2009)

[video=youtube;3Cnib8Orx8w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Cnib8Orx8w[/video]


----------



## Grymir (Jan 21, 2009)

To funny. Now his secret is out!!


----------



## Croghanite (Jan 21, 2009)

touchhhhh.....


----------



## Rich Koster (Jan 21, 2009)

Don't mess with Benny ,he's armed !!!!
View attachment 426


----------



## Spinningplates2 (Jan 21, 2009)

He is not my (Darth voice) FATHER.


----------



## Hamalas (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## Mushroom (Jan 21, 2009)

That looks like child abuse. Maybe we could incarcerate him and hook him into the power grid. Looks like he could power a neighborhood or two! Somebody call Obama... we want to do all we can to go green. Yes, Benny can!


----------



## kalawine (Jan 21, 2009)

[url=http://planetsmilies.net]

[/URL]

Use the Force Benny! 

Benny! 

Use the Force!





Pentecostal you are!


----------



## Marrow Man (Jan 21, 2009)

It must be the combination of those Naru jackets and that haircut generating static electricity...


----------



## kalawine (Jan 21, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> It must be the combination of those Naru jackets and that haircut generating static electricity...



Ahh... you just don't have faith! You just don't believe! Just put behind you any knowledge that God has ever given you... empty your mind and believe.


----------



## Marrow Man (Jan 21, 2009)

Then there's this "best of":

[video=youtube;z7q0xynqcC4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7q0xynqcC4&e[/video]

Question: How come the camera guy never manages to fall over?


----------



## Quickened (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## Mark Hettler (Jan 22, 2009)

In case you're wondering where Benny gets all this power - We have a DVD that shows him lecturing on the doctrine of the Trinity. He says that the Father is a triune being, the Son is a triune being, and the Spirit is a triune being; then he says, "Just so you don't miss what I'm saying - there's nine of them."

This is important. It means that a trinitarian can only tap into one-third the power that Benny has, and a modalist can only tap into one-ninth.


----------



## Mushroom (Jan 22, 2009)

> Question: How come the camera guy never manages to fall over?


He always wears a tinfoil hat...


----------



## Marrow Man (Jan 22, 2009)

To answer my own question:



> How come the camera guy never manages to fall over?


I see now in the corner of the video it says "unregistered hyper camera." That's the secret! If you could lay hands on this hyper camera, you would be invincible! Benn Hinn's powers would have no effect on you. It would be like spiritual kryptonite!


----------



## Clay7926 (Feb 3, 2009)

That's just wrong!


----------



## Hamalas (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## Whitefield (Feb 3, 2009)

I thought it said Benny Hill, not Benny Hinn .. oh well, both are comedians 

[video=youtube;DrsXih1QYm8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DrsXih1QYm8[/video]


----------



## JohnGill (Feb 4, 2009)

Look at this picture closely. That's right, Hinn's the 5th from the left. He's a master martial artist using pressure point knockouts! KIYAH!


----------



## turmeric (Feb 4, 2009)

You learn well, Grasshopper!


----------



## JohnGill (Feb 4, 2009)

turmeric said:


> You learn well, Grasshopper!



When you can snatch the pebble from my hand... wait until I say go!


----------



## ManleyBeasley (Feb 4, 2009)




----------



## PresbyDane (Feb 4, 2009)

these are all very funny


----------



## py3ak (Feb 4, 2009)

I've always wondered what effect the flying reverse slay had on Hinn's powers.


----------



## Bicks (Feb 6, 2009)

That's pretty funny


----------

